# Uso degli allocutivi Tu e Lei



## alahay

Ho sentito dire sulla radio: "siccome non abbiamo mangiato dallo stesso piatto non possiamo darci del tu".  Un altra volta  mi ricordo di avere sentito: "visto che siamo stati sotto il ciccio basso, possiamo darci del tu" ma non sono sicuro dell'ultima perche fa un bel po' di tempo da quando l'ho sentita. Mi potete dire se e' un modo di dire comune per darci o non darci del tu? Il ciccio basso cos'e'?  ne sapete altri? informatemi! grazie.

Ho trovato tanti thread a cura del "tutoiement" cioe' "il darci del tu" in francese ma nessuno si e' chiesto di come e a chi si da tra gli Italiani precisamente...Mi domando se il voi si da ancora a tutti i professori, a quelli piu' vecchi, ai genitori, e agli anziani (al Nord, al Sud, in Svizzera, e all'estero (sempre tra gli italiani)). Grazie!


----------



## danalto

> Mi domando se il voi si da ancora a tutti i professori, a quelli piu' vecchi, ai genitori, e agli anziani (al Nord, al Sud, in Svizzera, e all'estero (sempre tra gli italiani)).


Il voi non si usa più, se non in alcune località del sud Italia.


----------



## Juri

Subentrato al "lei", il voi e' stato imposto durante il ventennio fascista. C'erano ovunque cartelli, anche nelle osterie"VOI,VOI,VOI" accanto al "Qui non si parla di politica e di alta strategia" e, durante la guerra, al famoso "Taci il nemico ti scolta"


----------



## combustion

Il Voi non e' piu' ammesso dalla lingua italiana, tuttavia puo' capitare di sentirlo perche' e' di uso dialettale (in certe zone d'italia, e non solo nel sud, ad esempio anche in emilia romagna, ecc.)


----------



## moodywop

combustion said:
			
		

> Il Voi non e' piu' ammesso dalla lingua italiana, tuttavia puo' capitare di sentirlo perche' e' di uso dialettale (in certe zone d'italia, e non solo nel sud, ad esempio anche in emilia romagna, ecc.)


 
Il "Voi" sopravvive al Sud (ma soprattutto fra i più anziani) per l'influenza del dialetto napoletano, che ha solo "tu" e "vuje".

Poiché mi affascinano i dialetti, sarei curioso di sapere dai foreros di altre regioni quali pronomi "di cortesia" si usano in ligure, piemontese, veneto ecc.

Carlo


----------



## combustion

Io sono romagnola, da noi si usa Il voi (vo') in segno di rispetto (esempio, "come sta?" diventa piu' o meno "vo' coma stiv?" . Nel dialetto romagnolo il lei non esiste proprio!


----------



## Juri

Anche in Veneto c'e' il Vu e Vualtri.
Interessante come il proneme si lega al verbo: "Gavevu visto?"


----------



## moodywop

Sembrerebbe che il Lei si usi solo in italiano. Sarebbe interessante sapere quando si è cominciato ad usare. 

Carlo


----------



## Juri

Secondo il Palazzi, l'uso del "LEI" e' penetrato(sic!) in Italia sino dal sec.XVII


----------



## claudine2006

alahay said:


> Ho sentito dire sulla radio: "siccome non abbiamo mangiato dallo stesso piatto, non possiamo darci del tu". Un'altra volta mi ricordo di aver sentito: "visto che siamo stati sotto il ciccio basso, possiamo darci del tu" ma non sono sicuro dell'ultima perché fa l'ho sentita molto tempo fa. Mi potete dire se e' un modo di dire comune per darsi o non darsi del tu? Il ciccio basso cos'e'? Ne sapete altri? Informatemi! Grazie.


 
La prima espressione l'ho sentita, però con qualche differenza (Non ti do del tu, dato che non abbiamo mai mangiato insieme) e significa: "non c'è tra noi tanta confidenza (che può derivare dall'aver mangiato seduti allo stesso tavolo) da poter darci del tu". 

Il voi si usa nel dialetto napoletano, come già ti è stato detto. Ma in italiano non si usa se non per rivolgersi agli anziani (mi riferisco a coloro che hanno almeno ottant'anni), visto che "ai loro tempi" era la forma di cortesia più usata. Immagino che per la stessa ragione sia usato tra gli italiani all'estero.


----------



## irene.acler

Io sono della provincia di Trento e qui da noi in Trentino il "voi" lo usano esclusivamente gli anziani (per esempio, in dialetto trentino "come sta?" diventa "come steo"?) mentre il "lei" è la forma più diffusa ("come stala/o"?)..


----------



## artois

Il "voi" è utilizzato anche in produzioni televisive per favorire e accentuare l'ambientazione nell'Italia del passato.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Sono d'accordo : il "voi" non si usa assolutamente più.

Riguardo alle differenze tra il "tutoiement" francese e il darsi del tu in Italia, posso dire che in Francia è obbligatorio dare del lei quindi "vous" a chiunque, anche una persona molto giovane, finchè uno dei due non propone di darsi del tu.
In Italia il "tu" è molto più diffuso : se entro in un negozio la commessa vedendo che sono giovane mi darà del tu, mentre in Francia ti danno del "Vous" anche se sei una ragazzina.

Devo dire che dopo alcuni anni a Parigi, quando torno in Italia per le vacanze ho sempre un momento di sorpresa nel sentirmi dare del tu nei negozi, ma poi in finale mi sembra più simpatico e cordiale del "vous" francese.


----------



## rericri

non credo che sia solo una questione d'età. se io che ho 34 anni entro in un negozio con la mia bambina, è probabile che una commessa coetanea mi dia del lei perché sente una sorta di "differenza" di esperienza o di situazione. 
mi rendo conto che non è una spiegazione scientifica, ma solo percettiva, però io l'ho notato spesso. quando sono in gio senza la bambina mi danno del tu molto più spesso.

in ogni caso, io dico "non abbiamo mai mangiato insieme".


----------



## tie-breack

Vorrei aggiungere che in Italia il darsi tel tu varia da regione a regione.
Mi spiego meglio, io ho 35 anni e dalle mie parti se entro in un negozio la commessa al 90% mi da del "tu" mentre se entro in un negozio in lombardia la commessa al 90% mi da del "lei"!
Le prime volte che andavo a Milano per lavoro questa cosa mi colpiva, mi sembrava di invecchiare tutto di un colpo! Poi ci ho fatto l'abitudine e quando, fermandomi a fare benzina vicino a Lodi, il benzinaio mi diceva "buongiorno, mi dica" pensavo fra me e me "ale! il viaggio e' fatto, sono arrivato!"
Penso che questo fatto di darsi del lei anche ad un'eta' media (30-40 anni)sia diffuso non solo a Milano ma un po' in tutto il nord Italia.
In contrapposizione mi ricordo anni fa quando andai in Abruzzo con mia nonna, allora di 87 anni, che in diverse occasioni le si rivolgevano dandole del "tu" e la cosa ci faceva morire dal ridere, "devo venire in Abruzzo per ringiovanire" diceva!




Lavinia.dNP said:


> Sono d'accordo : il "voi" non si usa assolutamente più.
> 
> Riguardo alle differenze tra il "tutoiement" francese e il darsi del tu in Italia, posso dire che in Francia è obbligatorio dare del lei quindi "vous" a chiunque, anche una persona molto giovane, finchè uno dei due non propone di darsi del tu.
> In Italia il "tu" è molto più diffuso : se entro in un negozio la commessa vedendo che sono giovane mi darà del tu, mentre in Francia ti danno del "Vous" anche se sei una ragazzina.
> 
> Devo dire che dopo alcuni anni a Parigi, quando torno in Italia per le vacanze ho sempre un momento di sorpresa nel sentirmi dare del tu nei negozi, ma poi in finale mi sembra più simpatico e cordiale del "vous" francese.


----------



## claudine2006

tie-breack said:


> Vorrei aggiungere che in Italia il darsi tel tu varia da regione a regione.
> Mi spiego meglio, io ho 35 anni e dalle mie parti se entro in un negozio la commessa al 90% mi da del "tu" mentre se entro in un negozio in lombardia la commessa al 90% mi da del "lei"!
> Le prime volte che andavo a Milano per lavoro questa cosa mi colpiva, mi sembrava di invecchiare tutto di un colpo! Poi ci ho fatto l'abitudine e quando, fermandomi a fare benzina vicino a Lodi, il benzinaio mi diceva "buongiorno, mi dica" pensavo fra me e me "ale! il viaggio e' fatto, sono arrivato!"
> Penso che questo fatto di darsi del lei anche ad un'eta' media (30-40 anni)sia diffuso non solo a Milano ma un po' in tutto il nord Italia.
> In contrapposizione mi ricordo anni fa quando andai in Abruzzo con mia nonna, allora di 87 anni, che in diverse occasioni le si rivolgevano dandole del "tu" e la cosa ci faceva morire dal ridere, "devo venire in Abruzzo per ringiovanire" diceva!


Nei negozi pugliesi si dà sempre del "lei", a meno che il cliente non sia molto più giovane del negoziante.


----------



## bubu7

A differenza dell'inglese, ma come altre grandi lingue europee (francese, spagnolo, tedesco...) l'italiano dispone di diverse forme pronominali per rivolgersi a una persona.
Uno dei problemi degli stranieri che imparano l'italiano non è tanto quello di capire quali siano le situazioni che prevedono il _tu_ o il _lei_ bensì di formulare le frasi con quest'ultimo pronome, con le giuste concordanze e flessioni verbali.
Sappiamo che il _lei_ è l'allocutivo di cortesia che si usa, ad esempio, quando non vi è un rapporto di confidenza tra due persone adulte o come forma di rispetto quando un giovane si rivolge a un adulto (in quest'ultimo caso l'adulto _può_ rispondere col _tu_). Il _tu_ si usa quando vi è una certa familiarità (vera o presunta, come negli uffici o nei forum di discussione) e praticamente sempre tra persone di giovane età.
Visto che partecipiamo a un forum sulla lingua italiana, sarebbe auspicabile, a mio parere, dare la possibilità ai nostri amici stranieri di familiarizzare con questa caratteristica della lingua italiana.
Proporrei quindi di usare il _lei_ nei nostri messaggi, ovviamente senz'alcuna imposizione o stigmatizzazione per coloro che non volessero o riuscissero a usarlo, e di passare al _tu_ qualora tra due utenti si stabilisse un certo rapporto di confidenza.
Cosa ne pensate? 

 P. s.
Aggiorno l’intervento per informarvi che potete trovare una trattazione dettagliata dell’argomento a questa pagina del sito dell’Accademia della Crusca: http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=7648&ctg_id=93


----------



## Carthusian cat

Cosa ne penso?
Chiamami maleducata, ma io tendo a dare del _tu_ appena posso, è la mia indole.. Quindi non mi trovi d'accordo  
Per non parlare poi del fatto che, avendo a che fare con frasi riportate, dialoghi etc, e con persone che ovviamente molto spesso non parlano un perfetto italiano, ci si ritroverebbe a dover specificare ogni volta soggetti, oggetti e complementi di ogni frase, e a far confusione tra quello che è il testo di una traduzione e quello che un semplice messaggio. Secondo il mio parere, almeno.
Ciao ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Carthusian cat said:


> Cosa ne penso?
> Chiamami maleducata, ma io tendo a dare del _tu_ appena posso, è la mia indole.. Quindi non mi trovi d'accordo
> Per non parlare poi del fatto che, avendo a che fare con frasi riportate, dialoghi etc, e con persone che ovviamente molto spesso non parlano un perfetto italiano, ci si ritroverebbe a dover specificare ogni volta soggetti, oggetti e complementi di ogni frase, e a far confusione tra quello che è il testo di una traduzione e quello che un semplice messaggio. Secondo il mio parere, almeno.
> Ciao ciao



Sono d'accordo con Lei (cioè con te  ): nonostante sia importante per uno straniero capire quando usare il TU e quando usare il LEI, il fatto di doverlo imparare leggendo dei post e quindi senza l'ausilio del tono della voce e senza vedere a chi si rivolge lo sguardo mentre si parla (cosa che spesso risolverebbe la confusione Lei -lei ) presterebbe il fianco a molto incomprensioni.


----------



## bubu7

Sono d'accordo che il _tu_ semplifica la comunicazione. Ma anche lei, cara *Calthusian cat*, dice "appena posso". Infatti, nella realtà, non ci si rivolge in prima battuta col _tu_ a una persona adulta sconosciuta.
Io penso che esercitarsi col _lei_ potrebbe aiutare molto i nostri amici stranieri nelle interazioni con gl'italiani.
E poi, vuole mettere la bellezza del passare al _tu_ quando si crea una certa confidenza?


----------



## valy822

Anche io non sono d'accordo.  
L'uso del Lei qui lo trovo pesante. Forse perchè anche io, come tanti altri tendo a dare subito del _tu_ alle persone.
E' ovvio che certi contesti presuppongono il Lei ma non è questo il caso secondo me...la realtà è diversa, qui siamo in un forum! 
Non solo causerebbe confusione come hanno detto gli altri ma innalzerebbe anche un muro, un distacco che per persone che stanno qui tutte per lo stesso motivo e cioè per imparare non mi sembra adatto.
E se mi rivolgo ad una persona più grande di me con il tu non mi sento maleducata..si può essere rispettosi comunque.
Ciò non toglie che gli amici stranieri debbano sicuramente apprendere i diversi modi di rivolgersi alle persone qui in Italia...ma tanti l'hanno già fatto, non so quanti thread ci sono stati sull'uso del voi, del tu e del Lei.
Aggiungo inoltre che molte volte ci vengono richieste esplicitamente versioni formali o informali a seconda dei casi, quindi credo che l'esercizio da parte degli stranieri (o parte di essi) ci sia.
Ma poi molte volte non conosciamo nè il nome, nè il sesso, nè l'età della persona con la quale interagiamo...come si fa a capire quale allocutivo usare??


----------



## Saoul

Dunque, dunque... prima di tutto noto che la discussione sta prendendo due strade: la prima è di tipo "semo tutti amici, volemmose bene, damoci der tu", e la seconda è "come faranno i nostri amici stranieri ad imparare l'uso del lei, se qui tutti si danno del tu?".

Devo dire che personalmente anche io preferisco dare del _tu_ in particolar modo in situazioni come quelle "virtuali". Non sempre sappiamo se stiamo parlando con un quindicenne o con una signora nel fiore dei suoi "anta", indi per cui, dando per assunto che non lo si fa per maleducazione, ma per facilità, credo che la scelta _tu_ sia più razionale. 

Linguisticamente parlando è vero che la pratica dell'uso del _lei_ gioverebbe a coloro i quali vogliano imparare ad utilizzare questa forma, ma vedo diversi problemi, primo tra i quali il fatto che non tutti sono in grado di utilizzare questa forma.

WRF e Forum simili a questo, si rivolgono a tutti coloro che stanno cercando di imparare una lingua, quindi questo ci deve far pensare che dobbiamo essere tanto "disponibili" con coloro che stanno imparando a dire al contrario il Paradiso di Dante, quanto con coloro che con fatica si stanno lanciando nel meraviglioso mondo del verbo essere...

Insomma, credo che questo tipo di esercizio venga già fatto in modo naturale, su WRF. Chi è intenzionato ad imparare ad utilizzare il _lei_ posta domande specifiche, riguardante i dubbi che ha su quella forma. Chi non è intenzionato, o meglio ancora, non è ancora giunto a quel livello di esperienza tale da concentrarsi su strutture più difficili come quelle di riguardo, deve non trovare davanti a sè lo scoglio di una forma di cortesia che non è capace di gestire.

WRF deve rimanere un sito a cui possono rivolgersi persone bilingue come Paul, Cat, e molti altri che ci aiutano regolarmente, sia persone poco esperte, con la stessa identica praticità.

Ok, chiudo salutando.
Ciao 
Saoul


----------



## gabrigabri

A me non piace!

1)Non siamo nel forum dell'"Accademia della Crusca";
2)Qua prevale un tono confidenziale (con rispetto!);
3)Penso che gli stranieri abbiano le stesse difficoltà con l'uso del "tu" o del "lei". Io, per esempio, ho meno difficoltà nell'usare in tedesco il "lei" rispetto al "tu" (per esempio per via dell'imperativo). Forse per gli stranieri è lo stesso in italiano.
4)L'uso del "lei" comporterebbe anche un utilizzo di un linguaggio diverso, bisognerebbe cambiare tipo di registro, mettendo così ancora più in difficoltà gli stranieri.
6)Le faccine andrebbero a bisticciare con il "lei" 

Ovviamente ognuno è libero! Molto spesso vedo sia l'uso del "tu" sia quello del "lei".

Ciao!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ho letto con piacere la discussione ed, ancor di più, gradirei avere il parere dei non nativi che stanno imparando l'italiano.

Perchè fare i conti senza l'oste, non mi è mai sembrata una gran furbata....


----------



## MünchnerFax

Come ha già detto qualcun altro, sarebbe impossibile in un forum stabilire chi c'è dall'altra parte dello schermo, che è condizione fondamentale per poter scegliere la forma più appropriata.
Inoltre, lo sviluppo di un rapporto di confidenza in una relazione a distanza e tutto sommato anomala, come un forum, è una cosa piuttosto complicata da delineare. E lo trovo anche un po' discriminatorio verso gli altri utenti (magari appena iscritti, ma non solo) che non godono della confidenza di un certo gruppo di foreri più affiatati o semplicemente WRF-dipendenti p) da più tempo.

Tutto questo scritto da uno che detesta visceralmente che uno sconosciuto lo apostrofi di persona con il _tu_.


----------



## bubu7

Le vostre osservazioni sono molto interessanti.
Premesso che non avrei nessuna difficoltà a adeguarmi al _tu_, prima di decidere aspetterò, come suggerisce *Giannaclaudia*, il parere dell'_oste_.


----------



## Carthusian cat

bubu7 said:


> Sono d'accordo che il _tu_ semplifica la comunicazione. Ma anche lei, cara *Calthusian cat*, dice "appena posso". Infatti, nella realtà, non ci si rivolge in prima battuta col _tu_ a una persona adulta sconosciuta.


Sul tema "volemose bene e damose der tu"(Saoul, nun ce provà nemmeno, che se sente che sei polentone..) 
Giusto per precisare:
A quasi trent'anni (pur ostinandomi a non sentirli), mio malgrado sono una persona adulta, e nella realtà, a meno che non stia parlando con uno sconosciuto MOLTO più grande di me, tendo a dare del tu. Così come sinceramente mi meraviglio se un coetaneo (o quasi) si rivolge a me dandomi del Lei.. Ma comunque penso sia una questione molto soggettiva, sulla quale non ha molto senso discutere. Però, bubu7 (scusa, ma come faccio a darti del Lei, ti chiamo Signor Bubu7? Fa un po' ridere...) ti prego, dammi del tu, il Lei mi fa sentire a disagio..
Sul tema "come faranno i nostri amici ecc ecc..." ho già dato.


----------



## Jana337

Giannaclaudia said:


> Ho letto con piacere la discussione ed, ancor di più, gradirei avere il parere dei non nativi che stanno imparando l'italiano.
> 
> Perchè fare i conti senza l'oste, non mi è mai sembrata una gran furbata....


Io decisamente preferisco il "tu" - in tutti i subforum che frequento. Lo ritengo accogliente piuttosto che eccessivamente egualitario oppure addirittura scortese.

Per quanto riguarda la difficoltà inerente al concetto di tu/Lei in italiano, non saprei. La differenza la conosco bene da altre lingue incluso la mia madrelingua. Bisognerebbe chiederlo per esempio ai madrelingua inglesi comunque leggo le discussioni nel forum italiano già da due anni (caspita!) e non mi sono mai accorta dei problemi particolari in proposito.


			
				bubu7 said:
			
		

> Io penso che esercitarsi col _lei_ potrebbe aiutare molto i nostri amici stranieri nelle interazioni con gl'italiani.


Chi ne ha voglia, lo faccia pure. Per evitare fraintendimenti consiglierei di mettere una firma tipo "questa settimana uso il Lei per esercitarmi - non correggetemelo (o "non me lo correggano" ), per favore".


----------



## bubu7

Mi avete convinto. 
Però qualcuno potrebbe anche darmi il benvenuto, visto che sono un novellino: per esempio *tu* Cart... (vado bene così?).


----------



## Carthusian cat

bubu7 said:


> Mi avete convinto.
> Però qualcuno potrebbe anche darmi il benvenuto, visto che sono un novellino: per esempio *tu* Cart... (vado bene così?).


Ma ciao Bubu7!!! Benvenuto a WR!!
Lo vedi che siamo già amici? E tu che volevi startene sulle tue...  
Bene, dilemma risolto quindi.


----------



## _forumuser_

Forse e' perche' ti muovi con la destrezza di un forero gia' navigato... Il lei lo userei se un utente, come a volte capita, ponesse la domanda usando il lei. Parlando di semplificare la vita a chi sta imparando, confesso che ci ho messo un po' a capire cosa fossero gli allocutivi. Pensavo fossero dei nemici dell'igiene.


----------



## federicoft

Per quanto ultimo arrivato, mi permetto anche io di dichiararmi totalmente in disaccordo con il passaggio al lei.
Se si è spontaneamente affermato, qui ed in altri ambienti virtuali, l'uso del tu un motivo pur ci sarà, per quanto alla maggior parte delle persone, me compreso, non salterebbe mai in mente di rivolgersi ad un estraneo dandogli del tu. Probabilmente si è affermato perché qui non si è tra estranei in senso etimologico: solitamente - in tutti gli ambienti - tra sodali, colleghi, compagni, commilitoni, persone che condividono una passione o una situazione, concittadini che si scoprono tali a 10.000 km dalla madrepatria, eccetera si instaura subito un rapporto di affinità che rende spontaneo utilizzare il tu nella conversazione, e fa apparire quantomeno bolso il lei. Sono convinto qua sia successa una cosa simile.


----------



## ElaineG

> E lo trovo anche un po' discriminatorio verso gli altri utenti (magari appena iscritti, ma non solo) che non godono della confidenza di un certo gruppo di foreri più affiatati o semplicemente WRF-dipendenti p) da più tempo.


 
Sono decisamente in ritardo, però mi pare che quest'idea di MF sia molto calzante.  Sarebbe davvero strano (sopratutto, ma non solo, per un mod) dare del tu ai vecchi amici del forum, ma dare del lei ai nuovi utenti. 

E, da madrelingua inglese (il primo in questa discussione?!), devo dirvi che la distinzione lei/tu è uno dei pericoli minori della lingua italiana.  Forse ero già condizionata (studio il francese da anni) ma non ho mai avuto difficoltà con l'uso di Lei, mentre altri problemi (per esempio il congiuntivo) sono mostri che mi ossessioneranno per sempre.


----------



## gabrigabri

ElaineG said:


> Sono decisamente in ritardo, però mi pare che quest'idea di MF sia molto calzante. Sarebbe davvero strano (sopratutto, ma non solo, per un mod) dare del tu ai vecchi amici del forum, ma dare del lei ai nuovi utenti.
> 
> E, da madrelingua inglese (il primo in questa discussione?!), devo dirvi che la distinzione lei/tu è uno dei pericoli minori della lingua italiana. Forse ero già condizionata (studio il francese da anni) ma non ho mai avuto difficoltà con l'uso di Lei, mentre altri problemi (per esempio il congiuntivo) sono mostri che mi ossessioneranno per sempre.



Se uno leggese questo testo senza sapere che non sei italiana penserebbe che si tratta di uno scherzo!!  


Spesso molte persone fanno domande in modo troppo ossequioso:

"Egregi utenti, potrebbero aiutarmi?" e questi vengono di solito "corretti", dicendo che un "amici, mi aiutate per favore" va più che bene.
Secondo me chi si rivolge in tal modo non ha intenzione di essere così formale (certo, vuole essere cortese ed educato), ma usa il "lei" perché ha imparato così. E quindi involontariamente. 
Percui meglio il tu!!


----------



## alcesta

Giannaclaudia said:


> Ho letto con piacere la discussione ed, ancor di più, gradirei avere il parere dei non nativi che stanno imparando l'italiano.


Ecco l'opinione di un'altra non nativa.
Voto per il "tu". Forse non sarò abbastanza oggettiva, perché nella mia lingua esistono entrambi gli allocutivi e non ho problemi usandoli nelle altre lingue, non c'è differenza. Il problema è quindi più sociale che linguistico, uno deve decidere quando e a chi dare del "Lei". 

Sono d'accordo sul punto che i non nativi, e specialmente i madrelingua inglesi, possono avere delle difficoltà a imparare le forme di cortesia, però nella mia esperienza sono le cose che si imparano abbastanza facilmente. Il vero problema è insegnargli come e quando usarle. E il linguaggio della rete è molto specifico. Secondo me ora è troppo tardi per cambiare la "netiquette" che nei forum ha messo radici da anni, cioè il fatto che i foreri si diano del "tu" quasi automaticamente, senza pensarci. Non solo nei forum italiani. Introdurre in un forum le maniere del galateo o anche solo quelle dell'interazione non virtuale risulterebbe artificiale, perché è un ambiente specifico e sarebbe bene che gli utenti non nativi imparassero anche gli usi specifici del "computorese". So che può sembrare troppo difficile per i principianti, ma penso che a lungo andare per gli stranieri sia più utile essere in contatto con la lingua "vera" del forum. Questo non vuol dire che quando arriveranno in Italia daranno del tu a ciascun passante solo per averlo prima visto qui nel forum. Almeno io la penso così.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Dare del Lei o del tu, ecco quello è la domanda.

Potete dire se voi date del Lei o del tu quando vi rivolgete ai

1. suoi genitori
2. suoi figli e figlie
3. suoi fratelli, sorrelle, cugini, cugine
4. suoi zii, zie, nonni, nonne
5. suoi professori
6. suoi compagneri, collegue
7. suoi alievi, studenti
8. suoi amici, amiche
9. suoi fidanzati, fidanzate
10. suoi sposi, coppie
11. suoi vecini, vecine
12. stranieri, foranei
13. raggazzini, raggazze della strada
14. autorità del luogo
15. personnagi altri (precisare): 
(capo, prete, sindaco, anziani)

Vi ringrazio di rispondere al migliore delle sue possibilità.


----------



## Salegrosso

1. TU ai miei genitori
2. TU ai miei figli e figlie (quando ne avro')
3. TU a mio fratello, a mia sorella e ai cugini tutti 
4. TU a zii, zie, nonni e nonne
5. LEI ai professori, in genere, ma TU ad alcuni professori giovani con cui c'e' un rapporto quotidiano 
6. TU a compagni e colleghi che sono in una condizione di "parita'"
7. TU ad allievi e studenti a scuola, TU o LEI agli studenti dell'universita' da parte del professore (oggi e' a scelta, una volta era sempre LEI)
8. TU ad amici e amiche
9. TU alla mia ragazza 
10. suoi sposi, coppie ??
11. suoi vecini, vecine ?? Se intendi gli anziani (non chiamarli vecchi, in genere, e mai vecini, e' dialettale e un po' offensivo!) LEI
12. LEI agli stranieri, anche se e' molto diffusa l'abitudine (che trovo fastidiosa e un po' offensiva) di dare sempre del TU a chi sa poco l'italiano
13. TU a ragazzi per strada
14. LEI alle autorità varie 
15. LEI ad un capo-ufficio, LEI o TU ad un prete (dipende da quanto lo conosci).


Ciao.


----------



## Spinda

Ciao a tutti,

Ho una domanda riguardo all'uso del tu/Lei nel caso seguente.

Quando viaggiavo in Italia, ho alloggiato a una casa di famiglia su Airbnb. L'ospite era una ragazza ventenne che aveva circa la stessa età di me. Una sera sua padre mi ha invitato ad assaggiare del vino e abbiamo chiacchierato per un po'. Lui era simpatico e spiritoso e andavamo molto d'accordo. Alla fine, quando me ne sono andato, mi ha chiesto di rimanere in contatto via email.

Ora voglio scrivergli un'email ma non sono sicuro se dargli del tu o del Lei. Durante il mio soggiorno gli davo sempre del Lei per sicurezza anche se gli già chiamavo col suo nome. Adesso posso dargli del tu senza tanta formalità? O devo limitare a Lei dato che ha l'età dei miei genitori?

Grazie!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Spinda said:


> Ora voglio scrivergli un'email ma non sono sicuro se dargli del tu o del Lei. Durante il mio soggiorno gli davo sempre del Lei


Non sono un esperto di galateo ms credo che se davi del "lei" di persona  non abbia molto senso usare il "tu" per lettera. La "L" maiuscola non è obbligatoria, anzi in questo caso la sconsiglierei.


----------



## bearded

Ricollegandomi ai #6 e 7 (uso degli allocutivi nei dialetti italiani) vorrei segnalare che esistono anche dialetti in cui (nei casi in cui in italiano si dà del Lei) si dà del Lui se ci si rivolge a un uomo, e del Lei solo se ci si rivolge a una donna. Es. in bolognese per ''Lei che cosa dice?'' si usa _Ló c'sa disel _con un uomo, e _Lii c'sa disla _con una donna. Anticamente - e sotto il fascismo - anche in bolognese si dava del Voi.
Vorrei aggiungere che l'abitudine di apostrofare gli stranieri sempre col 'tu' è veramente fastidiosa e - mi pare - un po' razzista/spregiativa, specie con gli extra-comunitari, i quali in questo modo incidentalmente non impareranno mai l'uso del Lei. Il mio fruttivendolo è un anziano marocchino, ed anche italiani giovani gli dànno sempre del 'tu': magari lui lo trova naturale (anche perché in arabo non c'è il Lei), ma io lo trovo umiliante.


----------



## Spinda

Pietruzzo said:


> Non sono un esperto di galateo ms credo che se davi del "lei" di persona  non abbia molto senso usare il "tu" per lettera. La 'L' maiuscola non è obbligatoria, anzi in questo caso la sconsiglierei.


Ciao Pietruzzo  Allora se continuo a dargli del lei, posso iniziare l'email con 'Ciao + il suo nome' ?


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Spinda, Petruzzo latita e allora dico la mia.
Ciao non sarebbe proprio da Lei: meglio Buongiorno, Salve...
- "anche se *gli* già chiamavo col suo nome", "anche se *lo chiamavo già* col suo nome" oppure "anche se *già lo chiamavo* col suo nome".


----------



## Spinda

lorenzos said:


> Ciao @Spinda, Petruzzo latita e allora dico la mia.
> Ciao non sarebbe proprio da Lei: meglio Buongiorno, Salve...
> - "anche se *gli* già chiamavo col suo nome", "anche se *lo chiamavo già* col suo nome" oppure "anche se *già lo chiamavo* col suo nome".


Grazie mille!


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Ciao non sarebbe proprio da Lei


Confermo: anche secondo me si dice ''ciao'' solo alle persone alle quali si dà del tu.


----------



## symposium

Ciao a tutti! Per contribuire alla discussione sulle forme di cortesia dei dialetti, posso dire che a Vicenza si usa Ela/Elo (anche se ho sentito usare il femminile "Ela" rivolgendosi a degli uomini). Voi (Vu) non l'ho mai sentito usare, anche se mia nonna (contadina!) mi diceva che lo usava per rivolgersi ai suoi genitori. Forse perché è cresciuta durante il fascismo? Leggendo le opere di Goldoni si vede chiaramente che il Vu era in uso ai suoi tempi.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Non sono un esperto di galateo ms credo che se davi del "lei" di persona  non abbia molto senso usare il "tu" per lettera.


Personalmente sono d'accordo, anzi direi che usare il "tu" potrebbe essere imbarazzante per la persona di cui si tratta (oltre il fatto che non sarebbe considerato cortese). Secondo le mie esperienze (sia in Italia che da noi), nel caso di rilevante differenza nell'età, è sempre la persona più vecchia che iniza/propone il darsi del tu.


bearded said:


> Confermo: anche secondo me si dice ''ciao'' solo alle persone alle quali si dà del tu.


Sono d'accordo, nonostante ciò mi pare che in Italia quel "ciao" si stia estendendo anche un po' oltre questa  "regola".

Mi spiego: se entro in una stanza/sala dove si trovano delle persone "miste" (sia alle quali do del tu, sia a cui dò del Lei),  dalle mie parti non si userebbe "ciao" (neppure un altro termine corrispondente). Mi pare come se in Italia questo non fosse così "rigido", cioè mi ricordo qualche situazione in cui qualcuno aveva salutato "ciao" anche se non a tutti i presenti dava del "tu". E' possibile che si trattava di situazioni particolari (p.e. tra familiari, ecc...), ora non mi ricordo precisamente.

Insomma, vi vorrei chiedere se anche secondo voi esiste una tale tendenza?


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Ciao non sarebbe proprio da Lei: meglio Buongiorno, Salve...


Preferisco "Salve". "Buongiorno" in un'email mi sa di comunicazione aziendale. Tornando alla mappa delle varianti locali delle formule di cortesia, qui parlando in dialetto si userebbe il tu preceduto dal termine di rispetto " 'ssignuria". (Sua signoria, credo). Una volta i bambini venivano sgridati se non si rivogevano così anche ai genitori.


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Insomma, vi vorrei chiedere se anche secondo voi esiste una tale tendenza?


Può capitare, ma solo per dimostrare di non voler essere distaccati, per dimostrare un'apertura conoscitiva tra eguali.
Mentre nel formale ciò non esiste, o perlomeno a me non risulta.


----------



## lorenzos

Concordo con Dragon: assolutamente no in incontri formali (Buongiorno a tutti. Buongiorno direttore, buongiorno Lucia, ciao Giovanni...). Ma temo neppure in cerchie informali, se non forse per errore: “Ciao a tutti. Oh... buonasera professore/avvocato...).


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> Insomma, vi vorrei chiedere se anche secondo voi esiste una tale tendenza?



Se dovessi entrare in una stanza con varie tipologie di persone, alcune conosciute ed altre no, userei _salve, _che rappresenta un buon compresso fra un approccio formale ed uno informale. Potrei usare anche _buongiorno_, o il più confidenziale _buondì_._ Ciao_, lo userei solo con colleghi, amici, conoscenti o alunni.


----------



## polyglot4ever

O devo* limitare a Lei* dato che ha l'età dei miei genitori? --> O devo *limitarmi a dargli (o darle - se femmina) del Lei (con maschio e femmina)* dato che ha l'età dei miei genitori?

Il "Voi" in italiano rimane solamente in alcuni dialetti e/o lingue. Mi raccomando di non usare "Voi" al plurale in situazioni formali, bensì "Loro" anche se può non sembrare naturale. È una forma che ha senso visto che rimanda alla terza persona, plurale in questo caso, la formalità.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

polyglot4ever said:


> Mi raccomando di non usare "Voi" al plurale in situazioni formali, bensì "Loro" anche se può non sembrare naturale


Mah...mi piacerebbe allora anche sapere in quale situazione raccomanderesti ad uno straniero di usare il "Loro"..quando va in gita turistica al conclave?


----------



## polyglot4ever

Beh, io lo dicevo per un corretto uso dell'italiano a prescindere da chi stesse usandolo. Non siamo abituati a usare il "Loro" ma coniugare alla terza persona plurale un soggetto generale, tipo "I signori" o "le signore", forse è più ascoltato. Per esperienza, in musei e mostre in Italia e consolati e ambasciate all'estero, l'ho sentito abbastanza spesso


----------



## Olaszinhok

polyglot4ever said:


> "I signori" o "le signore", forse è più ascoltato. Per esperienza, in musei e mostre in Italia e consolati e ambasciate all'estero, l'ho sentito abbastanza spesso



Non scomodare ambasciate, musei o consolati, basta andare in qualche ristorante: _I signori desiderano? _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Olaszinhok said:


> Non scomodare ambasciate, musei o consolati, basta andare in qualche ristorante: _I signori desiderano? _


Si, nei film di Fantozzi.


----------



## symposium

Juri said:


> Subentrato al "lei", il voi e' stato imposto durante il ventennio fascista.


Sto leggendo una rivista per signore del 1935, "La donna la casa il bambino", e nella rubrica della posta la redattrice usa solo il "Lei" (anzi, "Ella") per rispondere a chi scrive. Questa redattrice era una sovversiva!
Piccoli aneddoti storici...


----------

